# Opinions CZ p-07 duty vs. Sig Sauer 2022



## fullfathomfive

Im debating between the two, was wondering if some more informed shooters out there would be willing to give me there opinions.
The main things I am looking for in a handgun:

Accuracy
reliability
ability to convert to left handed 
possibility to CC
availability of accessories...ie holsters, sights


I really appreciate all your guys help


----------



## jakeleinen1

CZ P07 Duty

CZ makes a hell of a firearm IMO

Sig Sauer does too, i just don't like the SP2022's as much as their P226/8/9/0s lines (which are subsequently more expensive)


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

these are pretty comparable guns, from reputable , top shelf companies.... gonna be a judgement call i would guess.....

i dont have any first hand knowledge here but i really like the idea of the p-07s convertible safety/decocker.... anything that makes the shooter more comfortable with the gun is a good thing imnsho!


----------



## fullfathomfive

the conversion is a big factor thats making me lean toward the CZ. How is the recoil of the P07?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

9mm recoil is 9mm recoil..... for me, not a factor. if you have recoil issues that limit your choice of guns, i suggest that you get over the recoil and open yourself up to ever gun possible. 

guns of similar design and weight shooting the same ammo will have similar perceived recoil.

not trying to make fun or belittle anyone here but spend a day shooting a short barrel 44mag and the recoil issue of a 9mm becomes a thing of the past.


----------



## kahrinca

I'm left-handed and own a SP2009 which is basically the same as the 2022. SP2009's a great gun, but the decocker is on the left side of the firearm. But it's highly reliable and extremely accurate to shoot-so much so that one might become bored with it. I've never had a malfunction, and have no hesitation in recommending it. Recoil is not much at all.

I don't have a P-07 so can't comment. I do have a CZ-75B in .40 cal, though, and it has the ambidextrous safety, but no decocker. 

It all boils down to personal preference. In my view, the best thing you could do is rent and shoot both, and if that isn't possible, at least hold/handle both at a LGS and then decide. It's all very subjective-there are many factors involved that only you can answer. 

You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak

I have a 2022, a cz-75, 75 compact, cz-97, and a cz-2075 rami in poly. 9mm. My co-worker has the p07 and is a bit big for a ccw. as I think the 2022 is. I find for me the rami works well nice little package 10 and 14 round clip adjustable sites (mine are dead on from the factory) and ambi. safety. The thing is really a shooter too. Hope this helped.


----------



## phatspeed7x

I was doing some research on both of these guns today. I'm leaning towards the CZ as being bought first. Hopefully tax refund will be able to fund one, and mostly part of another.


----------



## postmaster

Tax Refund??

I wish. I've also been looking at the 2022. I've got a sig 226 and it's great, never owned a CZ, but might in the future.


----------



## Packard

Holsters will be scant for either of these weapons. Make sure a suitable holster is available before you buy either. Both CZ and Sig make quality weapons.


----------



## bullseyefreak

Hello there,

I just joined the forum and this is my 1st contribution.

I'm a gun aficionado and love fine guns of all makes and cals... Less that 30 days ago I purchased my 1st Sig. You guessed it, the SP 2022 in 9mm.
I was ready to purchase the CZ P-07 but after talking to a friend who loves Sigs and believes that touching anything but a Sig might give me some kind of disease (I might be exagerating a bit here...), I decided to give the Sig a look before I 'd buy the CZ.

At $800.00+ for one I said forget it. And then I saw the SP2022. 8 months of thinking, sleeping on it and regurgitating the idea of getting the Sig over the CZ, I finally called him one day and told him to meet me at the local Academy Sports store (which sells both, I might add) because I was going to buy the SP2022.

After he picked up his jaw off of the floor and spewed 17 cuss words in utter excitement, he got on his car and got there BEFORE ME (he lives about 50 minutes from the place). He stood next to me as I went through the whole process and congratulated me on my 1st Sig as if he were an Obstetrician on his 1st delivery! Man!!!

So, it's been 3+ weeks now and a mere 220 rounds later ('been pretty busy with work and holidays for more...) I can say that the Sig is a great gun. Nonetheless, it could be better. I know that the price point ($399.99) was a dictating factor in it's appointments, so my gripes were not that major.

Anyhow, after a good friend of mine who served 3 tours of duty in Iraq and another ex Israeli special forces friend shared with me, I decided to make a few changes. 
They were:

1- polished the feed ramp
2- polished all metal guides/tabs on which the slide rides on to a smooth high gloss
3- changed the cheesy guide rod from polymer to stainless steel (from Steve Bedair Stainless Guide Rods for Handguns for $25.00)
4- polished the barrel and all friction parts on the slide that come in contact with the barrel
5- took apart the entire trigger mechanism and polished all stamped, metal to metal friction parts
6- adjusted the trigger pull by manipulating the activation distance
7- lubricated all metal to metal parts with synthetic oil and or grease and then put the thing back together

Pending: TRUGLOW "TFO" sights. Tritium/Fiber Optic combo with green front and orange rears (The sights on the Sig were simple contrast sights but the ones on the CZ's peel off rather easy).

Though I've not had the chance to go back to the range and "test drive it" with the new mods (I'll go tomorrow with wifey... a Glock fan), I will say this... the recyling feels oh so incredibly smoother (like a train on magnetic levitation) and the trigger like butter.

The only thing I can't really do a thing about is the weight (It weights a few ounces more than the CZ, which I'm still contemplating as a 2nd Polymer gun along with the H&K P30S) and it's a pinch thicker too.

Is the Sig SP2022 the BEST polymer gun ever??? Well, I cannot answer that without some unbiased inclination. But as for me, I've NEVER been more excited to go back out to shoot a gun that how I feel right now.

There, my "2 cents" on my 2nd amendment privilege choice of a polymer gun.


----------



## bullseyefreak

BTW, Holsters? 
Tactical wise, anything for the Springfield XD40 will fit perfectly. 
Concealment wise? Haven't gone that far yet with this pup.


----------



## bullseyefreak

Well, I finally went to the range yesterday and tested my modified Sig Pro SP2022.

I was so impressed with the changes. They were just an engineering hunch, but the results were so noticeable.

Recycling was incredibly smooth and the felt recoil was significantly lower than before. I had so much joy shooting this gun, I can't wait to go back out again!

I'll be doing this to all of my handguns, including the CZ P07 Duty if indeed there is one in my future.


----------

